# If you were to make your own curriculum for one year......



## Carl Copsey (Nov 22, 2014)

.....and you were to use the titles listed below as your Textbooks. And each one you wanted to diligently study through and yet be completed in a ONE year (along with [semi] leisure reading). How would you discipline yourself (with a full-time job (and had the ability to listen to lectures all day at work), wife and kids) to sit down and study? How would you map these out?

Of course this involves both reading and listening to the Bible! (ESV ;-) )

Also, not EVERY subject needs to done everyday...does it?

1) Wayne Grudem's Systematic Theology
- supplemented with his lecture series found here:http://www.christianessentialssbc.com/messages/systematic_theology.asp

2) Greg Allison's "Historical Theology" (This book is intended to be used with WG's volume listed above)

3) Douglas Groothuis's "Christian Apologetics"
- supplemented with his lecture series located here: The Ultimate Apologetics MP3 Audio Page - Apologetics 315

4) A reading through John Owen's "Biblical Theology" & "Overcoming Sin & Temptation"

5) Biblical Studies furthered by Steven Lawson's "Foundations of Grace", Ligonier courses, reading sermons from Spurgeon (etc.) 

6) Time for leisurely reading books from Puritans, Sproul, Macarthur, Beeke...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 22, 2014)

Prioritize your study of the items above.
Gather a page count of the books. 
Assume around 400 words per page for academic materials.
Assume you can read 300 - 350 words per minute.
For the recordings assume you can listen at the rate of at least 350 words per minute. Roughly around 650 words are recorded per minute of English speech.

From the above calculate a total amount of time required to consume everything.

The last part is determining how you can divide up a set amount of time per day to allocate to the total time--either pages per day, or minutes of recordings per day--required.

As my engineering prof used to say, _the math is left to the student as an exercise_.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Nov 22, 2014)

I would make 3 groupings and do only 2 at a time one hard one more flexible...

I tried to guess which was easiest first
I stuck historical theology last because the first two might prepare for the third group
My first guess would be to organize in this order, do three sequenctial sets of two



group 1 - intro good foundation for rest

1) Wayne Grudem's Systematic Theology
- supplemented with his lecture series found here:http://www.christianessentialssbc.co...c_theology.asp EASY to MEDIUM ?

5) Biblical Studies furthered by Steven Lawson's "Foundations of Grace", Ligonier courses, reading sermons from Spurgeon (etc.) EASY to MEDIUM ?


_________________

group 2 - intermediate mix

3) Douglas Groothuis's "Christian Apologetics"
- supplemented with his lecture series located here: The Ultimate Apologetics MP3 Audio Page - Apologetics 315 EASY ?

4) A reading through John Owen's "Biblical Theology" & "Overcoming Sin & Temptation" HARD ?
( hint... some say Owen is easier to read out loud...)


__________


group 3 - builds on the prior two sets

2) Greg Allison's "Historical Theology" (This book is intended to be used with WG's volume listed above) HARD ?


6) Time for leisurely reading books from Puritans, Sproul, Macarthur, Beeke... EASY ? 




Just a guess.... look for what might build on eachother


----------



## Toasty (Nov 22, 2014)

Carl Copsey said:


> .....and you were to use the titles listed below as your Textbooks. And each one you wanted to diligently study through and yet be completed in a ONE year (along with [semi] leisure reading). How would you discipline yourself (with a full-time job (and had the ability to listen to lectures all day at work), wife and kids) to sit down and study? How would you map these out?
> 
> Of course this involves both reading and listening to the Bible! (ESV ;-) )
> 
> ...



Here is a suggested schedule that I came up with:

January - April
1. Go through Grudem's book and half of his lectures
2. Read a part of Owen's Biblical Theology
3. Read part of Lawson's Foundations of Grace.
4. Reading a book such as Sproul's Holiness of God is a good one.

May - August
1. Complete Grudem's lectures
2. Read Greg Allison's book
3. Read Owen's Overcoming Sin and Temptation
4. Read part of Owen's Biblical Theology
5. Read part of Lawson's Foundations of Grace.

September - December
1. Groothuis's book and lectures.
2. Finish Owen's Biblical Theology
3. Read part of Lawson's Foundations of Grace.


----------



## Carl Copsey (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate your input. Hope your Thanksgiving was well....and Merry Christmas!!


----------

